# Invest In Food



## UncleJoe (Jan 11, 2009)

http://www.alt-market.com/articles/975-food-prices-to-skyrocket-in-coming-crisis

...between extreme weather, energy prices, supply and demand, commodity speculators and assured currency devaluation, it's a safe bet that food prices will continue climbing. Whatever the case may be, wages or paper investments never seem to rise as quickly as the cost of necessities like food.

The perfect storm of these factors seems to be forming in the second half of 2012, making investing in food a sure thing. The worst drought in 50 years has struck America this summer creating a near panic in farmers and those who measure crop yields. The drought pushed farmers to abandon fields larger than some European countries and forced the USDA to decrease their corn production projections by 2.2 billion bushels. Soybeans aren't faring much better, as 47% of the fields are considered to be 'poor' or 'very poor'.

There are very real implications for the world with this level of shortages coming out of the United States, not least being what will happen to prices as the result of speculators banking on this data. "We're going to see very high prices," Joseph Glauber, the USDA's chief economist, told the Financial Times.

If we combine this once-in-a-generation epic drought with the mounting tensions in oil-rich regions in the Middle East, an exploding population of Asians with the means to buy imported foods, and the Federal Reserve flirting with making quantitative easing (money printing to cover budget shortfalls) a permanent policy, the perfect storm may be upon us.

Indeed, food commodity prices have already spiked as a result of the current drought. Corn and soybean prices are up about 40% since June, and are only expected to increase further:

Luckily it takes a bit of time before commodity prices begin to affect grocery store prices. However, it is already beginning to hit Main Street in the pocketbook. Therefore, now is the time to put together your household investment plan for bulk food storage.

Consider if retail food costs rise by 40% or more over the next few months, you will only be able to buy 6 units of something that you could have stored 10 units of for the same price. Imagine you have $1000 in your savings account versus $1000 worth of food stored in your personal food bank. The future value of your dollar bank account for buying food essentials is $600, while the future value of your food bank is $1400. That is an 80% swing in real terms.

This can be the difference in literally starving or living in relative comfort through very difficult times that are sure to affect the majority of the world's population.


----------



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

I just traveled across 4 Midwestern states and was amazed from one field to the next how different the crops looked. I saw corn and soybeans that were lush and beautiful, then a few miles later the same types of plans would like like crap. I think those farmers fortunate enough to have good irrigation systems are going to fair well while those without are going to be hurting. 

I also think the corn shortage that will drive up food prices needs to be a wake up call to STOP using FOOD as a fuel additive / product. There are better products out there to make ethanol with than corn. Like switch grass.


----------



## Genevieve (Sep 21, 2009)

I just ordered another meat combo from Emergency Essentials. I've already planned on lower meat in meals and more meatless ones too. Instead of one pound of stew meat, I'll be using 1/2 a pound and bulk the stew up with veggies and beans. The same with chili. Lower the meat and add more beans and spices to bulk it up. I plan on doing more soups and have biscuits to help fill out the meal.
I've been adding extra wheat to storage so I can have the flour to make rivels( egg dumplings) to add to the soups and to make noodles for the same purpose.I found a stainless steel pasta machine at the Goodwill for $5.99 lol
We're all going to have to decide what we're gonna do without very soon. But I know there are people out there who think that they shouldn't have to and they'll be crying the loudest. *rolleyes*


----------



## Jimthewagontraveler (Feb 8, 2012)

I live in Missouri and I can't believe how 1 field is fine and one is dust the rain this year has been real weird and none of us water fields.
The good news is the last few days every body has gotten gentle rain fairly often and we are starting to have hope


----------



## Freyadog (Jan 27, 2010)

Genevieve said:


> I just ordered another meat combo from Emergency Essentials. I've already planned on lower meat in meals and more meatless ones too. Instead of one pound of stew meat, I'll be using 1/2 a pound and bulk the stew up with veggies and beans. The same with chili. Lower the meat and add more beans and spices to bulk it up. I plan on doing more soups and have biscuits to help fill out the meal.
> I've been adding extra wheat to storage so I can have the flour to make rivels( egg dumplings) to add to the soups and to make noodles for the same purpose.I found a stainless steel pasta machine at the Goodwill for $5.99 lol
> We're all going to have to decide what we're gonna do without very soon. But I know there are people out there who think that they shouldn't have to and they'll be crying the loudest. *rolleyes*


yep same here. less meat to a meat and potato man in this house. Just have to deal with it. Need to break out our pasta machine and start learning that but garden is keeping me busy at the moment and next is the planting so it will have to take a back burner at the moment.


----------



## stayingthegame (Mar 22, 2011)

just drove across Texas along 83/287 and everything was dry, dry, dry. looked like some where trying to plant a second crop of gorn as it did not seem to have ears yet.


----------



## MsSage (Mar 3, 2012)

I just ordered 3 cases (24) of whole kernel corn and 2 cases of cream corn from buythecase.com 
yes it was $202 but that will do me a good 2 years. Cooking for one stretches things out. Plus I already have almost a case of each now.
I need to up my food stocking I have gotten slack the past 6 months.


----------



## db2469 (Jun 11, 2012)

MsSage said:


> I just ordered 3 cases (24) of whole kernel corn and 2 cases of cream corn from buythecase.com
> yes it was $202 but that will do me a good 2 years. Cooking for one stretches things out. Plus I already have almost a case of each now.
> I need to up my food stocking I have gotten slack the past 6 months.


I just checked out that site...for others that don't know it, the web address is www.buythecase.net NOT .com....also, the prices on what I was looking for are very high compared to Walmart and others...for instance, a can of Campbell's Chunky Sirloin and vegetables is about $1.88 a can at Walmart....here it's $3.39...yikes! Anyone know other online sites to buy large quantities cheaper? Amazon has some about the same as store prices and some higher...
DB


----------



## JayJay (Nov 23, 2010)

I'm an Aldis, SavaLot, & GFS girl myself.

Aldi's says they won't match prices, though; say they would have to raise their prices to match others and they won't do that!!!:2thumb:


----------



## ilovetigger (Aug 10, 2011)

JayJay said:


> I'm an Aldis, SavaLot, & GFS girl myself.
> 
> Aldi's says they won't match prices, though; say they would have to raise their prices to match others and they won't do that!!!:2thumb:


YEP...............LOVE me some Aldis. Have never been to a Savealot......I'll have to check them out. GFS, Sams club, Costco..........yea.


----------



## Riverdale (Oct 31, 2009)

We are buying jars and lids like crazy. We can most of our meat, and I have a line on 2 small (about 150# live weight) hogs that broke their leg today.

I'll prolly get them for free. Not a lot of meat, but.......


----------



## Riverdale (Oct 31, 2009)

db2469 said:


> I just checked out that site...for others that don't know it, the web address is www.buythecase.net NOT .com....also, the prices on what I was looking for are very high compared to Walmart and others...for instance, a can of Campbell's Chunky Sirloin and vegetables is about $1.88 a can at Walmart....here it's $3.39...yikes! Anyone know other online sites to buy large quantities cheaper? Amazon has some about the same as store prices and some higher...
> DB


I usually hit the local IGA with a couple hundred and get more than 5 cases of corn. Of course I have to drive 8 miles to town to pick up a pick-up load of food, but, hey


----------



## MsSage (Mar 3, 2012)

Yeah for those of yall who are close to a wal mart or other save alot store it might be a bit more BUT for me to get near one its 100 miles one way. Add in gas, which is higher ...due to long distance it has to get here LOLOLOL Yeah I know.
With free shipping it comes out better for me.
I got the green giant at 1.59 a can, while at one store here its 1.99 on sale and the other 40 miles away is 2.39. So it pays to search where you live and balance fuel and food cost.


----------

